
Ask HN: What are your favorite browser extensions? - nsarafa
My favorites are Wappalyzer (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wappalyzer.com&#x2F;) for peaking under the hood of my favorite sites, and vimium (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimium.github.io&#x2F;) for faster browsing. What are yours?
======
dvko
\- uBlock Origin (cosmetic filtering):
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/)

\- uMatrix (host-based filtering):
[https://github.com/gorhill/umatrix/](https://github.com/gorhill/umatrix/)

\- HTTPS Everywhere: [https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere)

\- Self Destructing Cookies (fine grained cookie control):
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-
destruct...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-
cookies/), the latest Chrome & FF have better settings for this built-in
though.

------
jones1618
Postman - Chrome extension for testing Web APIs: GET, PUT, POST, DELETE.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman/fhbjgbifli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman/fhbjgbiflinjbdggehcddcbncdddomop?hl=en)

~~~
nsarafa
I downloaded the Postman desktop app. Does more, or less the same thing, minus
one injected script

------
tgragnato
\- AdBlock [https://getadblock.com](https://getadblock.com)

\- Ghostery [https://www.ghostery.com](https://www.ghostery.com)

\- uBlock Origin [https://www.ublock.org](https://www.ublock.org)

\- Stylish [http://sobolev.us/stylish/](http://sobolev.us/stylish/) \-
[https://userstyles.org](https://userstyles.org)

~~~
fwn
A correct URL to ublock Origin is:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/)

The one you posted is an abandoned fork.

------
auganov
I'll list ones that haven't been mentioned yet:

-Emoji Keyboard (2016) by EmojiOne

-ImprovedTube for a default x2 playback on yt

-Google translate, lets you select any text and get an instant translation

-Octotree, a directory tree for github

~~~
nsarafa
Wow. Octotree is unreal. Thanks for the tip!

------
PhantomGremlin
NoScript. By default I keep JavaScript disabled. Safer browsing, and, as a
highly beneficial side effect, very few ads.

------
replax
Tried many extensions for vim-like control of my browser, but pentadactyl is
by far the most usable. Even without any customisation, just pressing 's' and
instantly being able to search with auto completion ('b' for the same across
all open tabs) is incredibly useful.

Hopefully it won't be discontinued soon..

------
AlexAMEEE
In my opinion, the best Vim implementation for the browser. I tried many ..
but this one is incredible.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/vimperator/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/vimperator/)

------
wingerlang
Google Dictionary - Double click any word and it will define or translate it
in a popup.

------
random_moonwalk
Disclaimer: Currently working at Canary Haz

Canary Haz - One-click access to research papers
[https://canaryhaz.com](https://canaryhaz.com)

------
samblr
Does anybody worry about extensions collecting data from your browsing ? Since
most do read your website information ?

~~~
jazoom
I don't worry about it but I don't install one if it requests permissions I
don't think it should need.

------
textread
\- Bookmark Search , lets you type 'bm' \+ <space> and search any of your
bookmarks in the omnibar

------
md365
Adblock, similar web, Https everywhere, browsec, pocket, built with, evernote
and mailtrack.

------
slingblade
Pocket Grammarly LightHouse uBlock Origin

------
kirankn
The Great Suspender

------
mukeshm
\- Authy

\- Session buddy

\- uBlock Origin

\- Privacy Badger

\- HTTPS Everywhere

\- Imagus

\- Momentum

------
shincert
uBlock Origin

Privacy Badger

The Great Suspender

No History

HTTPS Everywhere

Refined Wikipedia

